# Just received the diagnosis-Cancer????!!!!



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Well after surgery Aug 12th....P/T - yesterday I saw my ENT to get the pathology results.....it's cancer!!! 
I'm still stunned I will now have another surgery to remove the left side and maybe my lymph nodes?! 
The surgeon wants to wait three months in order for me to heal from this surgery. I still have some stitches to dissolve....and I thought this was over!!
He did say it is a slow growing cancer, although i don't know what type....I'm just researching and realizing there are at least 4 types?? I had no idea?!
Guess I have a few questions to ask?!

If anyone can give me some pointers....what should I be asking?? Gosh, I wish I'd know yesterday, I could have asked then but I never thought I'd hear those words?? I was being so positive And my husband and I left the office so surprised!!!!

I'm just going to take it one day at a time I suppose!! But I'm still feeling like I was punched


----------



## KeepOnGoing (Jan 2, 2013)

OK, let's be practical. I'll start the list, then I've no doubt others will be along with much more interesting ideas in a little while.

1. What sort of TC?
2. Is it encapsulated?
3. If it is, is there any evidence of capsular invasion?
4. Any spread to lymph nodes?
5. What are you going to do about it? Obviously, remove the other half. Then what?
6. How big?
7. Who will monitor my thyroid levels once I've finished treatment? What will be the target TSH etc?

I ended up with a page of questions when this happened to me - I was far too surprised to come out with anything sensible when I was first told. I just kept jotting things down as they occurred to me, even if they seemed silly. Most of the questions were answered when I went back to see the consultant again, so I sat there crossing things off my list.

Oh, and beware Dr Google! I did lots of research and panicked myself entirely unnecessarily. I was so relieved when I found this forum and discovered people who'd actually been through it and offered realistic and practical support.


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

KeepOnGoing said:


> OK, let's be practical. I'll start the list, then I've no doubt others will be along with much more interesting ideas in a little while.
> 
> 1. What sort of TC?
> 2. Is it encapsulated?
> ...


Thank you, thank you!! Until today I had no idea there were different types of thyroid cancer and yes, yesterday when he told us; we were both dumb struck!!

I've written these down and will follow your advice I am being very careful of Google and am so thankful everyday for this forum!! I didn't find you all till 3 or 4 days after my PT....wish I thought to look sooner!! But I'm here now and very thankful

I'll keep in touch!! And again, thank you<3


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Here's what I would ask:
1) ask for a copy of the pathology report. If it says clear margins, that the tumor was small and totally encapsulated, then...
2) ask if it is nessecary to remove the other side. I admit I'm totally biased for complete removal, but many, many doctors at some of the top thyroid centers are opting to leave the other side in and watch and wait.
3) if you go forward with removal, ask more about the wait. Most people have the complete surgery within weeks.
4) ask if they will remove any lymph nodes when they do the completion surgery.
5) ask if they will require RAI and/or how they will make that determination.
6) ask what for specifics regarding their plan for medication after surgery.
7) ask what the follow up plan will be and who will be in charge of follow up.


----------



## Velcro (Jul 26, 2013)

Hmmm....I don't get the wait 3 months either. Everything I have read leads me to believe it's easier to go ahead and do it before the incision heals completely which can lead to scar tissue and make it harder to cut again?


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Well here's what I've been told...after right P/T and isthmus removed:
1) 2 Tumors both Papillary carcinoma/Follicular Variant
2) One tumor is 1.7cm the second 0.7cm
3) Larger tumor encapsulated smaller is not

Second surgery to remove left side now recommended! ENT/surgeon suggesting we wait 3 months (10 weeks approx) because he feels it is too much trauma to go in right now/only 4 weeks since last surgery.

I respect my doctor and have spoken to my family doctor and another doctor, who both agree with this.

I have no idea right now as far as RAI treatment, may be decided during/after surgery. I have been told I will be in the hospital for 1-3 days, depending on blood tests especially my calcium levels! As my parathyroid glands are "Hyperplastic" (no idea what this means) he said they were very enlarged/swollen. The right side were removed August 12th!?!

Its been a week today that we were told the diagnosis of Cancer....I'm still shocked and teary! I know, it's 98% curable and lots of people have survived this whole ordeal, I just never even allowed myself to go there!!

It's going to be a rough 3 months of waiting, worrying and stressing...I'm trying very hard but nighttime is the worst! My family physician as prescribed mild sleeping pills, anti-depressants and anti-anxiety med's!! And so the scripts begin, may as well get used to taking pills my whole life I guess!! I'm not a pill person...,guess I'll have to learn to!!!

Tell me, what, if any side effects come with thyroid med's and how long before they get the dosage figured out!!?

I need to hear from others who've already experienced this
Thanks!!


----------



## CS2310 (Aug 6, 2013)

Hey Toddsgal,
I just posted about my sept. 10th TT surgery. Having same issues with lymph nodes and waiting to find out more. I am sleeping well now however, I absolutely can relate to the sleeping issues you have. After initial diagnoses for me sleeping was the worst when everyone else was sound asleep and all you have are your thoughts and no one to chat with. I found this board to be quite comforting as well as my faith. Still, we are only human. Try not to stress over things that are out of your hand. I will keep you in my prayers. 
Respectfully
Clint


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

CS2310 said:


> Hey Toddsgal,
> I just posted about my sept. 10th TT surgery. Having same issues with lymph nodes and waiting to find out more. I am sleeping well now however, I absolutely can relate to the sleeping issues you have. After initial diagnoses for me sleeping was the worst when everyone else was sound asleep and all you have are your thoughts and no one to chat with. I found this board to be quite comforting as well as my faith. Still, we are only human. Try not to stress over things that are out of your hand. I will keep you in my prayers.
> Respectfully
> Clint


Hi Clint,

Thanks, is nice to know I'm not the only one!! I agree, my Grandpa always said "no sense worrying over something you have no control over"!!! I'm being positive (at least trying) but as I said, night-time is the worst!! It's the first thing on my mind!! The unknown is the worst! And the waiting

My family doctor helped, she had wonderful words of support and said to be gentle to myself and understand the emotions are all part of my journey and its okay to cry and be angry!! It's ony been a week since we found out, I'm still pretty numb!! This week has been spent researching and having t tell family (a tough thing to do, saying it out loud!!)

Thank ou fr thinking of me, I hope you're doing well...I too, will keep you in my thoughts and prayers.
Susanne (toddsgal)


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi
Well next surgery is just over 2 weeks away!!!! Dec. 11th!!!
What questions should I ask my surgeon before going into surgery!?! I'm really anxious and stressed!!
I'm not sure of treatment afterward - been told it will depend on what is found....any lymph node involvement etc, will have to wait till after surgery!!! I don't even know IF I'll have RAI treatment!!!!
Thanks
Susanne (toddsgal)


----------



## webster2 (May 19, 2011)

Best wishes to you. Try not to worry too much, it will be behind you very soon.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Susanne,

I believe the ATA guidelines call for RAI if the tumor is larger than 1cm and/or if the tumor is not encapsulated. Since you meet both criteria, if your doctor does not recommend RAI, get a second opinion, just to be sure.

Best wishes!


----------



## toddsgal (Aug 16, 2013)

Hi!

Thanks for the best wishes & the information regarding RAI!! I'm dealing with some horrible joint and muscle aches the last few days!!! Is that normal fo hypothyroid?? This morning is horrible, it hurts to even walk!!??? Thursday morning I got a sharp pain in the back of my knee and went down!!!

I'm not too worried about surgery, having had the right side removed, at least I know what to expect!! But with the holidays upon us....well, I have so much to do in just over a week!!! That is stressful...I know my family & friends would understand....Ive got to tell myself I can only do so much (but that little voice in my head won't shut up!!!) lol

I'll keep in touch...and thank you again, this site has been a God-send xo
Susanne (toddsgal)


----------

